# What Bindings



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm back-ordering a Arbor Blacklist, what would be the best bindings I could get from eternalsnow ?
I was thinking the K2 Hurrithane, the only thing is that my foot size is a 10 (sizes go from 8-11 then 11-15) also, if not these bindings what would you think would be the best which are available from eternal snow? (and size)

Are the Burton Mission 2011 bindings any good ?

Thanks guys!~


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flow M9's, M9se's, K2 Uprise, or if Burton either wingless Cobrasharks or the Cartel Re:Flex.


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Flow M9's, M9se's, K2 Uprise, or if Burton either wingless Cobrasharks or the Cartel Re:Flex.


I'll go for the Cartel Re:Flex ) thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well here's my disclaimer for that. They're a stiffer all mountain freestyle binding, and Re:Flex if unchanged from 2011 is ghost tech. You don't feel it unless you're riding angles lower then 9* on both feet.

Honestly I would personally be putting either M9's or Raiden Phantoms on one if i were getting one.


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Well here's my disclaimer for that. They're a stiffer all mountain freestyle binding, and Re:Flex if unchanged from 2011 is ghost tech. You don't feel it unless you're riding angles lower then 9* on both feet.
> 
> Honestly I would personally be putting either M9's or Raiden Phantoms on one if i were getting one.


How about the M9-SE ??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I will be riding the SE's this year, but they might lack a little for driving through turns with the urethane up top. I would stick to M9's on the Blacklist unless you're mainly using it in the park.


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

So basically this season your go-to is Raiden Phantoms and Angry's is 390 Boss?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

wellllll I have 3 go to's cause I'm a gear whore. Phantoms, Zero's, and M9se's for me.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

My bindings search this year narrowed down to the following...
K2 Uprise, K2 Ever, Salomon Chief, Salomon Caliber, Raiden Phantom
I went with the Salomon Chiefs - mainly because I got an excellent deal on them. I really wanted to check out the K2 auto system but haven't been able to find a pair for a couple years now, because I'm in Canada.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

*FLux*

Flux bindings..... it's all you need.


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> wellllll I have 3 go to's cause I'm a gear whore. Phantoms, Zero's, and M9se's for me.


Will m9-se's XL (10.5-15) fit the Blacklist ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah they'll fit


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Yeah they'll fit


Sweet, thanks I decided on that bcause I got 10 size feet now (nike size) and I'll be about 11 by next season


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

This is just ideas to put out there for you
- Rome 390 bosses
- Raiden Phantoms 
- Flux TT30s


----------

